# switch from Castrol to Mobil 1? possible?



## Billy Mays (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey there,
I hope i'm not posting this too late----when I got my new GTI 1900 miles on the clock, I didn't know they were shipped with Castrol til I popped the hood









Can i switch from the Castrol to Mobil 1 on the first change at 5K? or do i need to do it in a special way?
Thanks.
Billy


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: switch from Castrol to Mobil 1? possible? (Billy Mays)*

As long as you are going to use an oil that is 502.00 (or better) approved, then it makes little difference which oil you use, that said, many folks are wedded to one brand of oil over all others, and they'll tell to use this or that.
If you want to use Mobil 1, then please be advised that the ONLY Mobil 1 oil that is both generally available here in the States and 502.00 approved, is Mobil 1 0W-40. All other Mobil 1 grades are inappropriate for your car.


----------



## Billy Mays (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: switch from Castrol to Mobil 1? possible? (shipo)*

really?
5w30 like what i used in my GLI won't fly?


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: switch from Castrol to Mobil 1? possible? (Billy Mays)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billy Mays* »_really?
5w30 like what i used in my GLI won't fly?


NOPE.
see the list in this forum under FAQ. 502 oils.
0W-40 is the only mobil approved. Personally there are better oils out there.


----------

